# small electrical work



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive made posts before about this but im gona give it another whirl

im an electrician of 5 years, even go to school for my masters

im in desperate need of some small work that u guys need done.. anything from dock lights, generators, fuse box to breaker panel change out, etc.

feel free to give me a call if u have anything needing to be done


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

btt


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you still out there? May have some work around the dock for someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

If you're still out there send me your contact info. I can't get Selectricity to return a call.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

8 years ago and his first post. Good luck.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hangover said:


> If you're still out there send me your contact info. I can't get Selectricity to return a call.



I would call Webster Electric. They are in Gulf Breeze and they have always done good work for me.


*Webster Electric*
5616 Gulf Breeze Pkwy
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563
Telephone: 1-850-934-8586


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

What you need?? I'm a facility maintenance guy. Do a little bit of everything.


----------

